# Should I raise a cow for fair?



## 4HLady (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum.I my mom and I are usually on backyardchickens. I have the most experience with poultry and I do well with my chickens every year at fair and other shows. Next year I want to show something different at fair along with my chickens. My friend who I have known for a very long time is trying to convince me to show a cow. I have horses but I have never had anything as big as a cow.She took be into the cow barn and to be honest I was a little scared. Even though she is as small as me(around five feet tall and 100lbs) I still couldn't imagine raising one or trying to lead one. I know next to nothing about cows other than the people who sell them make a descent amount. So I have a couple questions:


In general are cows as nice as horses?

What is a good beginner breed of cow?

What are some of the + and - of raising cows?

If I raised a beef cow would I have to sell it for meat or could I sell it back to a breeder?
( If it were a nice cow I think I would get way too attached to it to sell it for meat)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 16, 2011)

A consideration for you may be to find a farmer that is near by that would let you "raise" one of his cows.  You could do the work and keep it at his farm.  That way you could learn the ropes, get comfortable with cows and go from there.  I have got to think that there are plenty of farmers around who already take their cows to the fair that would let you do such a thing.  Just a suggestion.  Lets see what others might suggest.


----------



## herfrds (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok first are you asking about a bred heifer (female) or a steer (castrated male)?

I would go with a Hereford with a good temperment your first year and then maybe change to a different breed like Angus or Maine Anjoun.
I watched a MA steer drag it's owner around the showring one year. seen some Angus do the same thing.

Our vets daughter has bought a steer from us for the last 4 years for 4-H. She had one that no matter how high up she tied him he would find a way to lay down and sleep.

If you raise the steer for 4-H they are normally sold at the end in an auction.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 23, 2011)

Should you raise one? Of course, but then I think everyone should once in their lives. Keep in mind tho, that calves are a lot more work than poultry, if for no other reason than they are a lot bigger and have at least as much strength, muscle mass and stamina as you do. They are also more expensive in terms of initial cost, feed, and equipmwent. Unless it is your last year eligible, get with one of your friends who is rasing a show calf and learn as much as possible from them this year, then next show season, raise your own. 

As "gentle" as horses? That depends--I've known some horses that gentle doesn't describe, and others that were just big babies. 
Calves, just like horses tho, can be trained to do as you want them to do. It takes some time--a LOT of patience, and a fair amount of work, but for my money, it's well worth the effort. Good luck to you!


----------



## kacey142 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, Im new to this website I didnt know if i should raise a calf . Right now i have 9 goats and im in a 4-club. Im looking for a pet steer, eventually i know i will have to sell it but should i start of with a black angus calf? I know it willl be a lot different then 9 goats but i wanted to try a new species of animal. Im in a dairy club so i will learn about dairy cow . What kind of cow should i start with? I did round robin last year and i showed a dairy cow and thought it was pretty cool. It was really small and nice.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 2, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> A consideration for you may be to find a farmer that is near by that would let you "raise" one of his cows.  You could do the work and keep it at his farm.  That way you could learn the ropes, get comfortable with cows and go from there.  I have got to think that there are plenty of farmers around who already take their cows to the fair that would let you do such a thing.  Just a suggestion.  Lets see what others might suggest.


A good suggestion here and we do exactly that with a friend of my daughters, She comes down for halter training and general working with the cattle then the two of them do the 4H fall fairs then the National Galloway show at the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto. 
Go for it and enjoy

In general are cows as nice as horses? -  All comes down to show day and what kind of mood their in

What is a good beginner breed of cow? - I've seen all sorts of breeds showing well - sometimes cattle losing it totally and fully grown guys and galls getting taken for a ringside ride

What are some of the + and - of raising cows? - The hay bill - lots of + and only a few -

GO WITH YOUR FRIENDS REQUEST AND SHOW ONE OF THEIR CALVES NEXT YEAR
Good luck


----------



## herfrds (Dec 3, 2011)

Kacey I would look at a different breed for the first steer. I'd go with either a Hereford or as Royd will say a Galloway.
Better temperments.
I've seen too many 4-H kids get dragged around the arenea or not be able to even show their steers because of that breeds temperment.

yes we owned a black angus bull......... once and never again. After $600 worth of damage to our corral and loss in open heifers plus he tried to charge me we got rid of him.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 3, 2011)

kacey142 said:
			
		

> Hi, Im new to this website I didnt know if i should raise a calf . Right now i have 9 goats and im in a 4-club. Im looking for a pet steer, eventually i know i will have to sell it but should i start of with a black angus calf? I know it willl be a lot different then 9 goats but i wanted to try a new species of animal. Im in a dairy club so i will learn about dairy cow . What kind of cow should i start with? I did round robin last year and i showed a dairy cow and thought it was pretty cool. It was really small and nice.


Black Angus cattle are BEEF cattle, not dairy.  If you want a dairy calf, go Jersey, Holstein, Brown Swiss, Ayrshire, Guernsey, or any other breed that has dairy characteristics and is bred for dairy, not beef.

But if you want to switch to beef cattle, go Hereford or Red Poll or even Galloway, but stay away from them crazy Angus unless you know what you are looking for in terms of temperament (which I doubt you do....no offense).  Also stay the heck away from Charolais, Limousin, Maine Anjou and Saler cattle.


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 10, 2012)

for your inexperance and and size i would say go with a spring yearly for your first year (you gotta start somwhere)

In general are cows as nice as horses? some are nicer some arnt depends on how they were raised personaly i like cows over horses for temperment but im baised because i have alwas worked with cows

What is a good beginner breed of cow? i alwas love a clasic holstein but brown swises can be real sweat hearts to

What are some of the + and - of raising cows? Pros: there fun, nice, playful, uniqe, good at suplying you with milk and cheese Cons: there expenisve, they need a strong confident trainer, can be moody, needs space and grasing, food, medical etc 

i would say go for it its a great and fun thing to do i have been showing for over 7 years its great even when you dont win. you meet so many nice people and make soom real friends.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 12, 2012)

herfrds said:
			
		

> Kacey I would look at a different breed for the first steer. I'd go with either a Hereford or as Royd will say a Galloway.
> Better temperments.
> I've seen too many 4-H kids get dragged around the arenea or not be able to even show their steers because of that breeds temperment.
> 
> yes we owned a black angus bull......... once and never again. After $600 worth of damage to our corral and loss in open heifers plus he tried to charge me we got rid of him.


I'm kinda the same way, from an experience as a teenager when I was going to show an Angus heifer. Might have just been this particular animal, but she was the most stubborn bovine I've had the misfortune to be around--coulda just been me too.... I'm being easy on myself , but let's just say she led me a lot more than me leading her. The word "drag" does come to mind. The next year I went with a polled Hereford, and next year showed a hog with much better results both times. Wow--was that really 45 years ago already?
But to be fair, I have seen some Angus show calves that behaved perfectly while being shown and led by young ladies no bigger than a button.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2012)

Kacey I definitely wouldn't raise a beef steer in a dairy club. They show differently than dairy. Angus tend to be more temperamental than Herefords.


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> kacey142 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to disagree with some of that, my parents raise Limousin cows and they are the sweetest things in the world, but that could just be our herd. (they have no training on them at all, they just come up to you right away when they are little and decide that they can stand you being around them lol)  i am thinking about taking one of our calves and showing it next year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about cows but I hope you find out soon!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2012)

LimoGirl said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because your parents are VERY strict about keeping nutty cows , heifers and bulls.  If you've ever seen the EPDs of Limousin cattle you'll notice there's a Docility rating there.  That's because quite a number of Limousins, with exception to your folks' cattle, are nervous, high-strung and aggressive.  I've had to help do BBSE's on a few Limousin bulls and they were as crazy has he!!, definitely not the type of animals I'd recommend to a newbie, and not a breed to go into unless they're willing to do A LOT of research and asking around for some animals as nice and docile as yours.

I've heard the same story from a member about their Charolais cattle on here or another forum how they disagreed with me about Charolais being crazy SOB's because their parent's or uncle's herd were really docile and calm and all that, same stuff you're saying here.  They didn't realize until I pointed out that it was because the owner is obviously really strict and stringent on culling out the flighty, high-strung and aggressive cows, heifers and bulls, and steering the bulls that are nut-jobs themselves.  Trust me, I've seen some and handled some crazy Charolais AND Limousin steers we've had in our stocker/backgrounding herd!

So same crap different pile. 

Oh, and  don't let the bluntness from my post discourage you from posting more on here.


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

@WildRoseBeef
oh, oops, i thought that all limousin cows are like mine, and yes my parents say they sell the ones that are a little more mean and breed the nice ones, they say that they are trying to breed out the bad characteristics as well as getting a great looking cow (my parents explain this to me 10 min. ago lol, i thought that they were the same as the rest but, my fault  )


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2012)

LimoGirl said:
			
		

> @WildRoseBeef
> oh, oops, i thought that all limousin cows are like mine, and yes my parents say they sell the ones that are a little more mean and breed the nice ones, they say that they are trying to breed out the bad characteristics as well as getting a great looking cow (my parents explain this to me 10 min. ago lol, i thought that they were the same as the rest but, my fault  )


It's no big deal, we all live and learn.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 12, 2012)

LimoGirl said:
			
		

> @WildRoseBeef
> oh, oops, i thought that all limousin cows are like mine, and yes my parents say they sell the ones that are a little more mean and breed the nice ones, they say that they are trying to breed out the bad characteristics as well as getting a great looking cow (my parents explain this to me 10 min. ago lol, i thought that they were the same as the rest but, my fault  )


Great to hear some are still doing it right. I have a cow that even though she is halter trained and a good looker she can be a nasty snotty bitchh and will be culled along with her twin heifer yearlings who always start a fight with any cow who is near by. Won't miss any of them.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing with raising cattle is much like raising any other type of critter.

When they are young, teach them that they should respect you because you feed them, because you show them compassion and because you are bigger than them.  WHen raised with a gentle and firm hand, they will never realize when they get bigger than you!

Get yourself a calf, and raise it.  Stiff with an easy breed to begin with.  My father in law has Herefords, they are OK.  I have a jersey/angus and an angus.  The Jersey/angus is a big baby, I can lead her by her ear even with a calf on her side.  The angus.........well, she is a snot and will either go to slaughter market or my freezer.


----------

